# Seminole Co. Ramblings



## Son

I live on the banks of Lake Seminole, so see a lot of what goes on here. Feel free to add to the thread. Everybody wants to know what's biting and where. Some like to tell what's biting, but not where. At least give a general direction, we can find em. Last year, took it on myself to build a new dock. Actually i mostly over saw the work being done by friends and family. 83 feet out to clear the vegetation the corp never sprays. But that got me out to 6 feet of water instead of 4. I'll try an post a few photos of the dock being built and the finished dock. When you come by, wave.  What i'm seeing at the dock are nice catfish and redhorse suckers. A few nice panfish are beginning to show up on warmer days.


----------



## Nicodemus

I wish the Corp would let me extend our dock out further but that ain`t gonna happen. 130 feet long and the average water depth is now maybe 2 1/2 feet deep. Not counting hydrilla and lily pads thick as bermuda grass.


----------



## Son

Building a dock is a real process, several ways to do it, i like our method for the "do it yourself" dock. As you can see i had a small helper too. Ten years old, can read a tape and cut with a chop saw. Saved me many steps. We finally got the landing finished enough to sit on, just before dark. I took the liberty of being the first person to sit on the new dock.


----------



## Son

My little helper helped build the rail around the dock and both benches. She also helped her uncle drill and bolt the pilings. Photo of the first bass caught from the dock. When weather warms, plan on putting a rail down one side of the walk.


----------



## Son

In the above photos you can see an antique Orlando Clipper 14 feet boat i won in a bass fishing contest when i was 12, 1954. If that boat could talk, i bet many would be willing to listen. It's been around, fishing freshwater, saltwater and on a few hunting trips.


----------



## Son

The Orlando clipper many years ago. Group of us heading to St Vincent Island on a bowhunt. Planned on using bicycles to get around, it didn't work because the trails were too sandy. A photo of some bass Dad and I caught in 63, back when we caught and released em into the grease. In the group photo, Me on the left, Station owner Hovy Bell of Mango Fl, his grandson, and James Haislop (Mr. America 1968) James and I were telephone repairmen at GTE in Tampa.


----------



## Son

Specks are biting in Lake Seminole. One fellow said he also catches some nice specks in the Chattahoochee River. Puts in at Paramore, finds hyacinths. Pulls the boat right into the hyacinths and fishes right in em with minnows. Wonder who brought that problem aquatic weed this far north?


----------



## oops1

Awesome thread.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bear claw

I like the old pics.


----------



## Son

Decided to put the boat in the water, just in case the gov shutdown shuts down the landings. The corp roped em off the last time. I might want to fish this week. Specks and catfish are biting. Catfish in 18 to 22 feet of water in the flat in front of Spooner field. Some nice shellcrackers hanging out there as well.


----------



## Son

Cool as it is, already seeing gators out at night on Seminole. One has even began digging up the bottom at the Cypress Pond area. Folks are catching specks, here and there.


----------



## Son

Notice facebook has slowed this forum down a bunch. Can remember when GON was more active.


----------



## Son

Feb 1st. Lake Seminole is up higher than it's been in months. Water temps still cold, don't seem many fish in shallow waters.


----------



## Son

lake Seminole still remains high. 50 degrees this morning with bass boats going by. Heavy rain this morning, but has moved on to the east. Specks are biting in the lake, folks are reluctant to give exact locations. I would check the gator hole first, and go from there.


----------



## Son

Seminole has dropped about 8 inches, but still high. Rain is keeping me from fishing. Went yesterday for a few hours, caught enough for supper. Catfish, bass and a speck.


----------



## Son

Recent rain dropped about 6 inches here at Lake Seminole. The small connecting lakes are stained. Rivers and Spring Creek muddy.


----------



## sparky

thanks for the post,enjoy old pictures and stories !


----------



## Son

Seminole is stained bad, small connecting lakes, not so bad, but dark. Did some bass fishing this afternoon. No hits on the worm, but had several hits on topwater using a bangolure. Hung one nice bass, but lost it in thick grass. They're hitting on top, but not serious about taking the lure. No bass beds seen yet, but heck, it's hard to see in stained water.


----------



## Nicodemus

Is Fish Pond Drain and around the Gator Hole stained or is it still clear, Son?


----------



## Son

Fish Pond drain is stained dark, not muddy.
didn't find any specks in the gator hole


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks. I`ll be another week or so before I can get down there. I figure there might be some specks to be caught.


----------



## Son

People i know are were doing good up river from trails end. Fishing where ever they find hycinths or log jams. Fishing straight down. But one fellow said, that's over until the river clears a bit.


----------



## Son

Must be a bass tournament on Lake Seminole tomorrow. Dozens of bass boats have fished past the dock this morning and more coming down the channel. Pine pollen covering the surface, so it's difficult to see. No bass beds in my dock area yet. It's hot today.


----------



## Son

Seminole remains high and stained. Saw lots of folks fishing today though. Cypress pond landing was full of parked rigs.


----------



## Son

Lakes back down some, clearing up a bit if you're out of the main lake and rivers. Caught a mess of fish off the new dock. Had em for supper with cheese grits, baked beans, hush puppies and sweet iced tea.


----------



## Buck70

That sounds great


----------



## Son

Tournament fishermen showing up today to begin hunting big bass for an upcoming tournament. This means, the boat will be constantly rocking is i go speck or panfish fishing. Some of those bass boats cost as much as my house.


----------



## Son

Overcast and windy day with threatening clouds with showers kept me from going out on the boat. Wanting some fish, caught three nice bass off the dock on a Rapala. More than enough for the two of us. Had four more strikes,  but they missed getting hooked.


----------



## Son

Still enjoying the dock. Catching enough to satisfy our fish needs with warmouth, bream and shellcrackers. Have also hung into a couple huge bass, lost both in the bonnets, a stump or whatever is out there. Next time the boat is in the water, will check that spot out.  Can't beat those warmouth perch for eating. A thick fish, and some are taking a 7 inch black plastic worm.


----------



## Son

With recent and current rains, I've opted to stay off Lake Seminole and do some dock fishing. Not catching any limits off the dock, but am getting all we need for eating. Shellcrackers, bream and bass have been doing well up until this last week. Don't know if it's due to all the rain or what, but the bass bite has been off. Bream and shellcrackers have slowed down at the dock too. I'm right next to Cypress Pond. Bass pictured was caught off the dock last week. An 8 foot gator almost got it before i could net it. How close? Well, the gator knocked scales off one side right behind the gills. If this keeps on, gator control will be notified.


----------



## twtabb

That’s a nice one Son. You must be fishing after those afternoon rains we been getting. It came a good one in Miller county today about 5:00.
Can’t stay ahead of the grass. It’s growing fast with all that rain.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nice fish, Son. We can`t even fish off our dock anymore because the hydrilla, lily pads, and coontail is so thick. 30 years ago we could swim around it. No more.


----------



## Buckman18

I’ve never fished or been on Seminole. I’d like to try it. I’m sure it’s a different universe than up here, but it’d be fun to see something different!


----------



## Son

Specks are biting in Seminole, but you have to find them. Cold knocked some of the choking vegetation down, but hasn't hurt it too bad. It will again be a problem early summer this year.


----------



## Son

Well, due to age, finally had to go for a boat with comfort in mind. Still catching fish, so I'll keep it. Bass Buggy Sun tracker 18 with a 60, with the big foot. Moves along just over 20 mph easily. Great open water fishing boat with family members.  Lake Seminole is stained by the rivers, and at a high water mark. Bass fishermen today said, the bite is off with water temp at 54 degrees. Come March, buck bass should be moving in to set up beds. Females will be laying off a bit deeper, probably under all that grass.


----------



## Son

Since buying the pontoon, the bass boat is lonely, but when the grandson comes around, it gets used. Had to rebuild the shed after hurricane Michael hit us in 2018.


----------



## Son

Living next to Cypress pond at lake Seminole. Hurricane Michael got our house, trees and sheds. Lucky we had the boats out of the water, and lucky nothing fell on them. Kept us off the water for months as we tried to get back to normal, clear up around the dock. It was also some time before some of the channels could be used due to trees being down in them. Many channel markers were gone or displaced.


----------



## Son

With so much coming down the Chattahoochee and Flint rivers from all the recent rain. It would be best to be careful even in channels out in the main lake. Last time out, we went over something in a channel, took the transducer off the back. Some floating debree, logs etc can be just under the surface.


----------



## Son

Nice day, charged the toon battery up and went fishing for a spell in Seminole. Caught one small jack. Had one small bass hit at the lure several times, never got hooked. Should have been catfishing.


----------



## Son

Checking the boat at the dock after dark, found three gators out tonight. All right near our dock. Thought it would be too cool, but guess not. Our peach trees are blooming, citrus trees putting on new growth. Hope a late freeze don't mess my trees up. Also have a lemon tree full of bloom. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Son

Pitched top water in Seminole for a spell today. Didn't get a rise. Time for a change of lures next time out.


----------



## Son

Believe it was in March when these bass were caught in Seminole, out in front of Spooner's field. Caught 7 that day from 4 pounds up to 8 1/2. Some tournament fishermen came by and couldn't believe it. They had not had such luck.  When I decide to bass fish, I usually catch a few good one's.  Here are a few I have photo's of. I believe in catch and release, in hot grease.


----------



## Triple BB

Bass will be on the bed some very soon. Can't wait to be back to Seminole. Fishes better now than back in the day IMO. Favorite place on earth.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole, SW Ga. Fishermen coming by the dock say the main lake is still stained. Our smaller connecting lakes are clear as a crystal. Probably why they're fishing in here.


----------



## Son

55 degrees at Seminole at daybreak this morning. Still not seeing any fish activity in shallow water, nor at the dock where it's six feet deep. Must be hanging out deeper in a comfort zone.


----------



## Son

Checked the Flint river and Spring Creek this afternoon while on a trip to Bainbridge. Both are very muddy and flowing strong.


----------



## Son

Tried some late afternoon bass fishing in the Cypress Pond area. Didn't last long, the little black mosquito's were too much. Believe i managed about five cast before giving up. Should have taken a thermacell.


----------



## Son

Lots of rain, water running through our hunting woods. But haven't seen any minnows or small fish in any of it. Believe when it's cold, they don't go with the flow much. When the waters quit flowing, and low areas become stagnant The mosquito's will be bad without minnows to eat the larvae.


----------



## Son

Checking Lake Seminole today. Buck bass moving into the shallows. Bit good on plastic worm. Must have opened the dam, lake is almost down to normal level. Rain moved in around 4 thirty this afternoon, temps falling.


----------



## Son

At the dock few minutes ago, while the rain had quit a bit. Saw the first bass on the bed, about 2 pound buck. Someone will come along and snatch his lips sooner or later. Bass boats are on the water today. Too cold and wet for me. Lake Seminole on the Seminole Co. Ga side.


----------



## Son

Yesterday, Seminole was about normal level. Today, it's too high again. Up to the bottom of the dock at Cypress Pond. Noticed a few boats coming by today...


----------



## twtabb

Lots of water north of you. I was in Mitchell and Decatur county’s today and water was running in most ditches. It’s all got to come your way.
Spring is about here. Looks like another cold spell then that may do it.
Been seeing robins in the yard and blooms on the peach trees. I am hoping for some mayhaws this year.


----------



## Son

Yes on the mayhaws, haven't had a good crop in several years now. They are blooming, been checking them. This is how our mayhaw area looks now. It's mayhaw trees for several hundred yards. It's been several years since we had a decent crop of mayhaws. Had to wade to get em.


----------



## Son

Seminole is down today, water running out of the connecting smaller lakes so fast it's got the aquatic weeds laying down with the flow. Finally could get the pontoon boat under the bridge at Cypress Pond. Took the boat out for a cleaning, put on new stickers and put a transducer back on that was knocked off last time out.


----------



## Son

Fished four hours today in Hickory pond (lake Seminole connected) Didn't get a bite, was fishing with crickets. Gators were out in numbers. Slipped up on one close enough for a photo.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole, Ga side. Low water conditions, big lake should be clearing up a bit if it doesn't rain. Specks out near the channel in 20 feet of water. Minnows


----------



## Son

Out on Seminole today, just cruising in the pontoon boat. Talked to some fishermen who were fishing near the gator hole. Said they were catching big specks at night there. Another said he caught some specks out near the barge channel, Chattahoochee side of the lake at 20 feet. They are not catching the limit, but said the fish were large with the average catch of 10 to 15 or so.


----------



## Son

Out on Seminole yesterday, just cruising in the pontoon boat. Talked to some fishermen who were fishing near the gator hole. Said they were catching big specks at night there. Another said he caught some specks out near the barge channel, Chattahoochee side of the lake at 20 feet. They are not catching the limit, but said the fish were large with the average catch of 10 to 15 or so.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low today, with pollen floating on the surface everywhere. It's so low, I can get under the island bridge without taking the top down on the pontoon boat. At the dock this morning, noticed a few fish hanging around the dock, with one nice bass going under the dock. Also saw several bass strike out in the bonnets. They were feeding this morning.


----------



## Son

During our coldest times this winter, lake Seminole was held at a high water mark. Now that it's warmed up, it's at the lowest it's been in months. What this does is, high water when it's cold protects aquatic weeds that are submerged. Low water levels when warm allows more sunlight to those weeds, promoting growth. Knowing some love the weeds, but as a fisherman who likes to panfish and use more of the lake than is possible these days. Less aquatic weeds would be best. Nothing is going to get rid of all the weeds, we just need less. Maybe a politician will come down from Atlanta for a photo opt, a guided tour and promise some help. Help we never see.


----------



## Son

Seminole was up a bit today, but wind kept folks off the lake.


----------



## Son

Seminole is high again. Lady fisherperson was saying she was catching specks at Sealy's landing. Late evenings right out in front of the ramp and dock.


----------



## Son

Rough weather hit the lake Seminole area early this morning. Strong rains and high wind gust. Looks like it may be moving out by noon. Hope it took some of that pollen down.


----------



## Son

As usual, when it turns cold enough to hurt the aquatic weeds, the lake is at high level. Protect those weeds for the coots. The more areas we can't get a line in the water, the more fish it saves for the turtles, birds, gators etc.......lol


----------



## Son

Seminole remains high, water probably in the fifties. Didn't see any fish hanging around the dock today, that's a sign of cold water temps.


----------



## Son

Rained on the Ga side of Lake Seminole today, Probably rained on the south side too. Was a good morning before the rain. Lake lever is about medium. Not high, not low.


----------



## Son

Too darn windy for me today, but I did see a small boat go by with three guys in it. Sure didn't have much free board. Hope they make it back to the landing where they put in. Gust up to thirty MPH today on Seminole. It's the kind of day you don't want to be around any trees that look dead.


----------



## Bear10

Looks like it’s going to be windy through the weekend, the tournament fisherman will have a hard time if they are fishing bass beds.


----------



## Son

Need something to slow them down, for several weeks now. It's been one bass boat after another fishing the docks. Bass can use a break.  lol


----------



## twtabb

Sorry about your loquat tree. They do make some good jelly and my wife made some really good home made wine with them.
I have some frozen juice if you need some.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> Sorry about your loquat tree. They do make some good jelly and my wife made some really good home made wine with them.
> I have some frozen juice if you need some.



Thanks, but I have two other trees, now trying to protect them. The birds have already gone to em.


----------



## Son

At the dock today, water temps must be warming up. Seeing fish at the dock, including some nice bass. Red wasp trying to take over the dock and the pontoon boat. WD-40 took care of them. Kills em dead immediately. Seminole is back to a normal low if that's what I can call it. Visited Pops on the Chattahoochee for the evening meal.


----------



## Son

Sure thought we were going to get some bad weather. Some wind and just enough rain to wet the pollen at lake Seminole.


----------



## Bear10

It was still windy before daylight when I left the house headed to work.


----------



## Son

March 30th, Seminole is at the high water mark today. Goes up and down like a yo yo.


----------



## Son

Not much boat traffic on my end of the lake, but the parking lot was full of trucks and boat trailers at Trails End today. Looked to be mostly bass boats.


----------



## Buck70

Water temperature has probably dropped a few degrees.


----------



## Son

Seminole was high today, at the bottom of the dock at Cypress pond. Up and down like a yo yo.


----------



## Son

Down to the dock this evening to check on the boat. Saw a nice bass swim by, figured 5 to 6 pounds. Every now and then I will see one that goes 8 to 9 pounds. They must be educated because bass fishermen come by every day or so throwing artificials. Believe some bass learn and avoid what most are throwing. Don't know how the bass get by without being caught by gators, there's too many of those big lizards.


----------



## Son

Out on Seminole this afternoon. Fished several good spots with worms and crickets. Never got a bite. The water is high, and stained out in the big lake. But it was a nice day to be out.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is at the highest level this year. Up to the bottom of the dock at Cypress Pond. Rain threatened, but never came. Noticed some boat activity coming by the house today.


----------



## Son

Storms that came through here at lake Seminole. Left me with lots of limbs to pick up. Many were dead and still hanging from hurricane Michael of 2018. Neighbor has some dead pines down. Power was out couple times for 30 to 45 minutes each.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Storms that came through here at lake Seminole. Left me with lots of limbs to pick up. Many were dead and still hanging from hurricane Michael of 2018. Neighbor has some dead pines down. Power was out couple times for 30 to 45 minutes each.


I have heard of the acres in size of bream beds in Seminole. We’re they like that,are they still like that? Used to hear a lot of stories in the early 60s about that
lake,fascinating for a kid.


----------



## Son

It's been a few years since I've seen real large bream or shellcracker beds. Probably because the areas where we used to find them, are choked with cattails or other vegetation. Can still find beds in deeper water, or with an airboat. Some with the mud motors can still get to areas where most outboards can't go anymore. Spooner field and the mule lot were great areas, I can't get in those two areas anymore with a bass boat. Less area to fish than we had years ago, because the lake isn't managed for fishing. Two things make Seminole worse now. Almost all the old dead stumps out in the lake have broken off, difficult to see now. The vegetation has been protected by poor management. High water during cold spells, low water level during hot periods. High water protects the vegetation, native and invasive. Low water allows super growth. Several years of this bad pattern has hurt the fishing in Seminole. Duck hunters and Bass tournaments love it like it is. Panfishermen, not so much. Bottom line, I can't get to half the areas that I could get to 30 years ago. Would love to find shellcracker beds and bream beds covering areas as large as a big house.


----------



## Son

Seminole is full of stumps. Broke off below the surface, covered with hydrilla etc, it makes leaving the channels a huge risk for your boat and motor. Remember, there are stumps out in the big lake too. Hurricane Michael put trees down in some channels between the smaller lakes etc. My area, from Cypress Pond to Grassy Pond has trees in the channels. Best to go through those channels with motor tilted up a bit. Really have to be careful with a pontoon boat. Trees can get the toons, motor, and over hanging limbs can get the top.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> It's been a few years since I've seen real large bream or shellcracker beds. Probably because the areas where we used to find them, are choked with cattails or other vegetation. Can still find beds in deeper water, or with an airboat. Some with the mud motors can still get to areas where most outboards can't go anymore. Spooner field and the mule lot were great areas, I can't get in those two areas anymore with a bass boat. Less area to fish than we had years ago, because the lake isn't managed for fishing. Two things make Seminole worse now. Almost all the old dead stumps out in the lake have broken off, difficult to see now. The vegetation has been protected by poor management. High water during cold spells, low water level during hot periods. High water protects the vegetation, native and invasive. Low water allows super growth. Several years of this bad pattern has hurt the fishing in Seminole. Duck hunters and Bass tournaments love it like it is. Panfishermen, not so much. Bottom line, I can't get to half the areas that I could get to 30 years ago. Would love to find shellcracker beds and bream beds covering areas as large as a big house.


I think of those first years after a lake is impounded as the glory years. The nutrients are at the highest and vegetation(especially in clear water lakes,on sandy land) hasn't taken over. Most anybody can load the boat. It seems to take awhile for the real estate people to sell off all the available land and bring in the crowds. I know a fellow that has fished in the St Johns River lakes since the fifties(I guess he's still with us) in the Lakes of George and the smaller ones above George. That's near Astor,Florida for readers who aren't familiar. He told me stories of the way it was then,what a fishing paradise. People come and build mansions and resorts and things go down hill for the good ole boys in overalls and straw hats. We have more money now,but not as good a life in many ways. Enough of that,thanks for sharing and listening.


----------



## Son

Ah, the memories of being on big lake George in a 14 foot aluminum boat. Hunted and fished Florida until 82, then left the state. But loved fishing the prairies in the Forest the most. We will never see those long past years again, nor the great conditions we found our lakes and rivers in. Remembering in the 40's and 50's, Dad and I would drink from the rivers and lakes. Better not try that today.


----------



## Son

On our dock this afternoon. Caught several bream and a warmouth. Lost a good shellcracker, and saw others come by. Saw a huge bass swim by, figured about 8 pounds or so, A talapia and a watched a small gator come up by the dock to swallow a fish it had caught. Gator looked to be about 6 feet long. All this after the storms moved out.


----------



## Son

Storms are on the way again today. Hope nothing gets damaged this  time around. Winds broke the straps on the pontoon top yesterday. I have it tied down today and have ordered new straps.


----------



## Son

Storms finally left after noon, then it was a drizzle for couple hours. Turned cool in the 60's. Lake Seminole is down about 10 inches from yesterdays high.


----------



## Son

Noticed at the dock. Warmough perch are on the bed. They bed much like bass and don't gang up. A bed here, another yards away. Lake Seminole Warmouth are much lighter in color than those I catch in ponds in Miller Co.


----------



## Son

Overcast, light rain off and on. But there are some people out on lake Seminole today. Pontoons, Kayaks and small boats.


----------



## Son

Rain since noon, hasn't let up. Still raining at 7:09 this evening. It's been a wet, cool day, not at all friendly to the old bones.


----------



## Buck70

Same here


----------



## Son

Needed some fresh fish fillets. Went to the dock with hopes. Caught two bass, had other hits, and lost a big fish at the dock because I couldn't get to the net. But that's alright, Four nice fillets along with a couple panfish will make the two of us a meal.


----------



## Son

Nice sunny day on Lake Seminole, but it was a bit too windy. Couldn't get a bass bite today.


----------



## Silver Britches

Son said:


> Ah, the memories of being on big lake George in a 14 foot aluminum boat. Hunted and fished Florida until 82, then left the state. But loved fishing the prairies in the Forest the most. We will never see those long past years again, nor the great conditions we found our lakes and rivers in. Remembering in the 40's and 50's, Dad and I would drink from the rivers and lakes. Better not try that today.


My dad and I used to go down to South Moon fish camp back in the 80s when I got out of school. We'd always fish Blue creek up to the mouth of Lake George, but never out in it. That is one massive lake. Back then, it was nothing to fill your cooler full of fish. Last time we went was back in 2014, and only my dad and uncle fished while I stayed at camp and cooked. LOL They didn't have much luck the few days we were there. Things really have changed. More people, more problems. Also, Mr. JC Hobbs owned the fish camp back then, and I think his daughter is running it now. We went a lot way back then, and had a great time. Used to eat at a restaurant that had bream carved out of wood on the outside of it.


----------



## Son

I need a new rabbits foot. Hung three nice bass today, two were huge. None were caught. Fought one about four pounds almost to the net, came loose. Hung into a large bass, she took that line through the thick grass like it wasn't there, just came loose. Hung another big bass later, Came loose after taking drag a few feet. All from my dock on a black plastic worm.


----------



## Son

Caught six nice specks in front of our dock this afternoon in a rattletrap lure. Seminole is down to normal levels.


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## Son

A few more this afternoon out from our dock. Trolling a rattletrap medium size lure.


----------



## Son

Storming at lake Seminole this morning, began around 11 AM.


----------



## Son

Rain finally quit this afternoon. First time I've cleaned fish in a wind storm. Caught these out from the dock yesterday just before dark.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Rain finally quit this afternoon. First time I've cleaned fish in a wind storm. Caught these out from the dock yesterday just before dark.


Them windy fish’ll still
Make the grease stink.


----------



## Son

Rain probably stained the rivers, and big lake Seminole. But our smaller connecting lakes remain fairly clear. But all that rain stopped the speck bite in our lake. Lake level is up about a foot from couple days ago, I'll wait til it goes back to normal before fishing again.


----------



## Bear10

The rivers are flooding in North FL from all of the recent rains in South GA. The woods should be washed clean. Turkeys and hogs will have to head for higher ground.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is at the high water mark. Up to the bottom of some docks. Glad I built my dock a bit higher than most. Big lake is stained with the river channels looking like coffee with cream. Shellcrackers are on the bed anyway, lots of boats sitting out in front of Spooner Field, circling big beds. Catfish and hybrids are biting.


----------



## Son

Big lake Seminole, SW Ga was rough today. I only stayed out for about 30 minutes. Just too rough to enjoy fishing. Moved to a sheltered cove and caught catfish and a hybrid. Got a mess, so that was good. The lake is high, and stained out at the river channels.


----------



## Son

May 1, Lake Seminole is at the high water mark. Have noticed when this high, the catfish bite isn't the best. But couple of us caught a nice mess of cats and one nice hybrid. Largest cat weighed about six pounds. Shellcrackers still bedding, we didn't see as many fishing them today though.


----------



## Son

Wonder if this capsized boat has been here since the hurricane of 2018. Submerged next to an island in lake Seminole, Pretty near Saunders Slough.


----------



## Son

A windy day on Lake Seminole, SW Ga didn't stop tournament bass fishermen. It's like there's a tournament every weekend. Those fishing tournaments spend most of each week running all over the lake trying to locate the best spots to fish. I'm not a big fan of bass tournaments for several reasons. One is, too much boat traffic with extreme Hp without much regard for local fishermen or boaters. They are after the money and that seems to be the only thing they can focus on. Secondly, if bass are caught, taken to a weigh in, released nearby. Those fish never come back to where they were caught, many never recover. Notice some tournaments are now having a referee on each boat who weighs fish caught so fish can be released where caught. I like that, but will never get used to being rocked violently while trying to fish.
Seminole has left the high water mark and heading back to a more normal level. Fishing should get better if the water stays down for awhile. Gets the fish out of the woods, fields and weeds.


----------



## Bear10

Seminole may come back up with the recent rains, the woods are still wet in South GA.


----------



## Son

It's been a muggy day, overcast with sprinkles off and on. The lake hasn't gone down to normal yet, holding a few inches above normal. We haven't seen any boat traffic come by the house today. Days like this saves lots of fish.


----------



## Son

Big tournament must be coming up. Never seen more high dollar boats with sponsor decals since I've been fishing Lake Seminole. They are everywhere, in the lake, at the ramps, at gas pumps etc. Somebody needs to warn the BASS.


----------



## Son

Weekend passed and we didn't see one tournament boat pass by our dock. Nothing but pleasure craft and a few small fishing boats. Lake Seminole remains high. So high I have to take the top down to get the pontoon boat under the bridge. Doesn't look like a good week for fishing, nor for the last week of Ga turkey season.


----------



## Son

Pouring and storming at Lake Seminole this evening. This kind of weather will keep the lake stained, making beds hard to spot. Solid sheet of water going across my land, headed to the lake. Wont need to water anything...lol


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be high, rivers stained. Plenty people on the water this weekend


----------



## Son

Flint and Chattahoochee still muddy coming into Lake Seminole. Spring creek is stained too. Lake remains high.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole, SW Ga was rough as a cobb today, and heavily stained. The lake remains high, very difficult to check for bream beds, but I looked anyway.


----------



## Buck70

Always a good day on the water.


----------



## Son

Finally, Lake Seminole is going down, almost down to normal level. Maybe this will clear the lake up a bit. Need less wind.


----------



## twtabb

No rain next week and everyone running their systems should drop it down.
I am watching the flint and will try to fish it when it gets right.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is low today, Corp has dropped the level a bunch. Must be expecting water to come from north of us. I was having to step up into my boat at the dock. Now I'm stepping way down. One extreme to the next, might be able to see the stumps and bream beds now.


----------



## Son

No rain in sight for at least ten days, that's not good. Seminole remains low.


----------



## Son

Last Fri, Seminole dropped about 11 inches. Today, it's back up half that and clear in the smaller connecting waters.


----------



## twtabb

What will that do to the grass? I know it will be thick when low but what about when water level comes back up.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> What will that do to the grass? I know it will be thick when low but what about when water level comes back up.


With water levels going up and down, it allows the weeds to grow so they even take over during high water periods. 
Worse thing the Corp does is allow the lake to remain high during freezes. A low water condition when we have a freeze would knock much of that exotic grass down. It's like the Corp likes to protect the grass. Cattails are another problem, they have taken over hundreds of acres of what was once good fishing, shellcracker bedding areas etc.


----------



## Son

71 feet of a floating grass mat at my dock, both sides. The Corp does nothing about it, and most is exotic weeds like arrow grass. Plenty water underneath, the mat is about 2 feet thick. It can be walked on without going through. Dock goes out to 81 feet because the Corp made me go beyond the grass. Almost looks like land with an inch of water on top.


----------



## Son

Was a hot day, but there's a nice cool breeze this evening.


----------



## Buck70

Very nice


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole was so calm today, there was a layer of sand floating in protected areas, so thick I couldnt see in the water. Dry, so there's lots of sand and dust in the air. Thinking about going out to find some bream beds tomorrow. Look at that moon tonight.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is low again today, it's up and down. Bet it keeps the fish guessing. lol


----------



## Son

Seeing plenty activity on Lake Seminole today. Plenty pontoon boats cruising around. Lake level is low with a gusty breeze


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Seeing plenty activity on Lake Seminole today. Plenty pontoon boats cruising around. Lake level is low with a gusty breeze


The real question is have you found any bream beds?


----------



## Son

fishfryer said:


> The real question is have you found any bream beds?


Almost went to look, but remembered it was a holiday weekend. Too many boats on the lake for me. Might go look Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## twtabb

Saw DNR airboat running up spring creek. I am sure there was a good number of boats up there this weekend.


----------



## Son

Yep, believe that airboat came by here too.


----------



## Son

Dang it's hot outside, somebody needs to do a rain dance. Lake Seminole is still low and finally cleared up.


----------



## Son

Cruised Lake Seminole in the pontoon today. Left Cypress Pond area, went east out to Spring Creek, past Rattlesnake point, Sealys and to fish pond drain run, that goes by the State Park. Took a turn through the carp gate and back to the Cypress Pond area. Wasn't as many boats out today as I had expected. Lake is low and now we can really see the stumps. Noticed a few boats have been taking the shortcut from Spring Creek to the Flint going past the Mule Lot. Some years ago I had that run marked with PVC. Lasted less than a week. Someone took my PVC markers home with them and made pole holders. Wasn't two weeks before I saw my PVC for sale around the lake. Couldn't prove it was mine, but it was four inch thick wall just like I had marked the run with. Was short sections left over from a plumbing job. Noticed tournament fishermen still not slowing for other boaters.


----------



## Son

It's a rainy day on Lake Seminole, SW Ga today.  Glad to see it, should help everything the dry spell wasn't.


----------



## Son

Sitting on the back porch enjoying a mater sandwich from a tomato that weighed more than a pound. One thick slice made a sandwich. Watching the clouds get dark bottoms and high bright tops. It's going to rain this afternoon. My vegetables, especially the maters are doing very good this year. Forgot the name of this variety, but have some Cherokee Purple maters coming on, with some about to ripen.


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## Son

Good rains this afternoon. Was throwing some bread to the fish at the dock. Jack fish kept picking some of them off. They were not hitting the shiners, but were taking small bream.


----------



## buckmanmike

Rains been benificial here in Randolph Co. Our pond is still about 1 foot low. Hope the dam is not leaking. Few years ago I was getting over 100 gallons per minute on spillway, now its dry. More irrigation in the area maybe the problem. Pond spring fed.


----------



## Son

Crop irrigation in my area can dry the entire area surface water up in two weeks. Irrigation has dried us up so, that I hauled water to several mud holes that will hold water the longest. I do this in hopes it will keep game on the property.


----------



## Son

When I purchased my property at lake Seminole in 1990, we had Whippoorwills and quail. Would hear the whippoorwills at night, and see quail and even rabbits during the day. Not anymore, as people moved in, they brought their cats. The cats keep multiplying, some becoming feral. Not only do they keep whippoorwills and quail from  coming back, they're after everything else. At night, feral cats and pets roam the neighborhood climbing all over vehicles. Some even climb trees at night to raid bird nest. I have to tilt the seats on the lawnmower, tractor and golf cart to keep cats from laying in those seats at night. Why? Because I'm allergic to cats, and they make a mess. Cats go all over my boat and shed at night, cat tracks and sand everywhere. Even if it's on your very expensive vehicle. Three cats in my carport tonight at 10:45, brought this subject to mind. Bet cats are a nuisance in many neighborhoods.


----------



## Mauser

Son said:


> When I purchased my property at lake Seminole in 1990, we had Whippoorwills and quail. Would hear the whippoorwills at night, and see quail and even rabbits during the day. Not anymore, as people moved in, they brought their cats. The cats keep multiplying, some becoming feral. Not only do they keep whippoorwills and quail from  coming back, they're after everything else. At night, feral cats and pets roam the neighborhood climbing all over vehicles. Some even climb trees at night to raid bird nest. I have to tilt the seats on the lawnmower, tractor and golf cart to keep cats from laying in those seats at night. Why? Because I'm allergic to cats, and they make a mess. Cats go all over my boat and shed at night, cat tracks and sand everywhere. Even if it's on your very expensive vehicle. Three cats in my carport tonight at 10:45, brought this subject to mind. Bet cats are a nuisance in many neighborhoods.


They are terrible in the big city of Morgan too. Way to many people feeding them and don't realize the destruction they cause. You can ride around at night and count 40 or more through town and that takes about 20 min to go down every street lol. I hate em with a passion just as much as feral hogs. Tom cats spraying everything. And the folks want to fuss about the couple of dogs roaming town. Gets me mad just thinking about. My wife hates em just as much as me,they got a nest of baby wrens and one baby dove in the last few weeks. The doves have been nesting under our carport since we came home from the hospital with our little girl 4 years ago


----------



## Son

We don't dare leaving a window down in our vehicles. Tom cats will go in and spray the seats. They also spray all around the sheds, in my bass boat etc. Cats are constantly after the blue birds we have houses around for. So far, we've identified two houses in our neighborhood that promotes the cat problem. The problem was announced in our county newspaper. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Mauser

Too many snowflakes for it to ever happen but we need to be like Australia when it comes feral cats. 34 species extinct since cats arrived there.


----------



## Son

Put a camera out to monitor what comes into the yard at night. Last night, got several house cats, one possum. One Doberman with a collar. The cats are the only animals that left a mess. Sand all over the tops of our vehicles, sliding down the windshields etc. We don't have any pets, but when we did, we kept them home. They were not allowed to mess with the neighbors. Guess most people with loose pets, see em laying around the yard and house all day. Never figure what they are doing all night. The night activity wears them out, that's why they lay around the house all day during daylight.


----------



## Buck70

Yep


----------



## Son

Seminole is still low, putting too much vegetation on the surface in many places. But we can see more stumps now.


----------



## dixiecutter

@Son 

Airsoft. Those airsoft toy guns will suprise you. Set up a sniper nest. Whichever tom cats you pop with a airsoft rifle won't come back. Almost like hunting


----------



## Son

My outdoor column this week is about house cats and feral cats. Can only hope some of my neighbors read the newspaper..


----------



## Son

Down to the dock today, water still low, about one foot below what it was two weeks ago. Yellow flies are abundant.


----------



## Buck70

Yellow flies bad here too.


----------



## Son

This morning was 68, past 80 by noon. Sitting on the dock this morning watching fish, small fish. Corp airboat came idling by, appeared to be just looking things over. He came from Cypress Pond, went towards Hickory Pond, hasn't came back. Might have gone on around the island.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low, but check out the rain coming from the west today. If we get all that, the waters will be muddy again.


----------



## Son

Radar has shown heavy rain several times here at Lake Seminole. Well, it's past 8:30 PM and we haven't seen a good rain yet. It's been overcast most of the day, with a slight sprinkle now and then.


----------



## twtabb

What does Corp boat look like?


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> What does Corp boat look like?


The last one by was an airboat. Some may be contractors.


----------



## Nicodemus

You don`t ever know for sure what boat the Corp might be in.


----------



## Son

The lake was really low today, wind blowing in gust. Only saw a couple boats go by our dock. Wind and a shower now and then with very little water caused me to stay home. And mow the yard. Some of the super snoopers are driving Park Ranger trucks when checking docks from land.


----------



## Son

Effective July 1, 2021 the government has found a way to get more of your money. A park pass will be required at Sealy's Point and Reynolds Landing park to use the ramp. An annual park pass for Ga residents can be purchased for 20 bucks. Non-residents will cost 30 bucks. A daily charge will be 3 bucks if you don't have the annual pass.
Cummins Landing will see a change too, that's at the end of highway 39. The park and landing will be leased by DNR and the Corp. A pass will be required to launch there as well when the lease is finalized. For more information, you can call 229 524 2878.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Effective July 1, 2021 the government has found a way to get more of your money. A park pass will be required at Sealy's Point and Reynolds Landing park to use the ramp. An annual park pass for Ga residents can be purchased for 20 bucks. Non-residents will cost 30 bucks. A daily charge will be 3 bucks if you don't have the annual pass.
> Cummins Landing will see a change too, that's at the end of highway 39. The park and landing will be leased by DNR and the Corp. A pass will be required to launch there as well when the lease is finalized. For more information, you can call 229 524 2878.




Well dang. And they still don`t have the dock put back at Cummings. That`s right by our cabin and the only one I use other than Saunders Slough.

I`m about ready to sell out and find a place at Wewa. A lot has changed here since the 1970s. Most for the worst too.


----------



## Son

Said they were rebuilding the dock at Cummins. The fee would be to offset cost..  We know about fees. Gov has enough money to build that dock without a fee. Guess they had rather waste the extra money on stimulus buying votes. I've gotten to where I'm not comfortable leaving my truck and boat trailer at the Slough while fishing. Same for couple other ramps. MIght come back and be missing a trailer, tool box, battery, tires etc.


----------



## Son

I let the wife drop me off at some ramps and take the truck and trailer back home. Then may have her come for me at another ramp, depends on how far i go fishing.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Said they were rebuilding the dock at Cummins. The fee would be to offset cost..  We know about fees. Gov has enough money to build that dock without a fee. Guess they had rather waste the extra money on stimulus buying votes. I've gotten to where I'm not comfortable leaving my truck and boat trailer at the Slough while fishing. Same for couple other ramps. MIght come back and be missing a trailer, tool box, battery, tires etc.




I`ve about gotten to where I put in at Cummins, run the boat to my boathouse, and walk back to the ramp to get my truck and trailer and bring em back to the cabin where I know they`ll be safe.


----------



## Son

No rain at the lake today. Lots of rain north and south of us. Lake is up a bit, probably a couple inches. Still low though.


----------



## Son

Seminole this afternoon, the lake is up a bit, many stumps will be out of sight.


----------



## Son

This is how it looked after hurricane Michael west of my dock. All that came from east of my dock. Went across my dock without causing any damage. Amazed me. Neighbor on my west removed all this, and FEMA hauled it off.


----------



## Son

This is the dock the hurricane destroyed east of me


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s still hard for me to believe that our dock and boathouse survived. Good thing it did because it`s grandfathered in and the Corp wouldn`t allow us to put it back as far out as it is now.


----------



## Son

Can understand regulations, but some are not needed, some go too far. We're all regulated because of a few who don't use common sense.


----------



## Son

BIL and I built my home at the lake in 2002, moved in the day before Christmas of 2002. Built the new dock four years ago. Wish I had lived on the banks of Seminole back many years ago, before the weeds and cattails took over some of the best fishing areas. Monolithic slab, 5/12 roof with an 8 1/2 feet attic. 2200 sq ft and built with every feature I could think of that would be elderly friendly. Things I had learned working on other peoples house, building etc. I retired at the age of 75.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son, this place was something else back in the 1970`s and early 80`s. And from the pictures my Father in Law showed me, it was pure Heaven in the early 1960s when he was fishing it.

He bought his place in 1963 and built a little cabin on it. There was nothing here, then he said. Glad The Redhead inherited it.


----------



## fishfryer

Nicodemus said:


> Son, this place was something else back in the 1970`s and early 80`s. And from the pictures my Father in Law showed me, it was pure Heaven in the early 1960s when he was fishing it.
> 
> He bought his place in 1963 and built a little cabin on it. There was nothing here, then he said. Glad The Redhead inherited it.


Nic,when you gonna buy us a time machine?I want to go several places real bad!


----------



## Son

I began fishing Seminole in 85, and it was great then. No carp gates and I had a local fellow named Percy Jones who taught me how to get around. We could catch fish anywhere, even in Cypress Pond to Grassy Pond, Mule lot etc.  Too many areas one can't go with a regular boat these days. Apparently the Corp could care less, they merely focus on water flow. I suggested draw downs during freezing weather, but they don't listen. A draw down during cold snaps wont eliminate the grass, but would certainly knock it down. Now I'm seeing hyacinths coming down the Chattahoochee and Spring Creek. Somebody had to bring those up here. That's not good they can take over areas too.


----------



## Nicodemus

I started fishing it around 79, and got serious with the lake in 1982. There wasnt much to the hydrilla and elephant pads then. White sand bottom around the dock we own now. Totally different place nowadays. The Corp doesn`t like me much.


----------



## Son

Nicodemus said:


> I started fishing it around 79, and got serious with the lake in 1982. There wasnt much to the hydrilla and elephant pads then. White sand bottom around the dock we own now. Totally different place nowadays. The Corp doesn`t like me much.


I'm not their favorite either. Have written them up many times in the Donalsonville News over the years.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son, ease up into the Ranger Station Slough and notice how nice and clean it is in there. Then come back out and compare it to Coleman Lake, the Cut, and all the coves in Fish Pond Drain. Forty  years ago you could go into any of those and catch a mess of bream anytime. Now, you better have an airboat.


----------



## Son

Nicodemus said:


> Son, ease up into the Ranger Station Slough and notice how nice and clean it is in there. Then come back out and compare it to Coleman Lake, the Cut, and all the coves in Fish Pond Drain. Forty  years ago you could go into any of those and catch a mess of bream anytime. Now, you better have an airboat.




I agree


----------



## Son

Seminole is down a bit this morning. Almost back to normal. Better go fishing. The price of catfish has increased more than I would pay. Local distributor Greens Poultry has been made to stop selling to the public. One box of catfish fillets are up to 130 bucks per box. Forget the pounds.


----------



## Son

Spent half of today fishing for catfish in Seminole. Tried several areas in the main lake and never got a bite. That's very unusual. Didn't see another boat fishing all morning.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Spent half of today fishing for catfish in Seminole. Tried several areas in the main lake and never got a bite. That's very unusual. Didn't see another boat fishing all morning.


What about Warmouth,Fliers,Bluegill,Crackers,Spotted sunfish,and Trout?


----------



## Son

fishfryer said:


> What about Warmouth,Fliers,Bluegill,Crackers,Spotted sunfish,and Trout?



I do know of a pond in our hunting woods that has fliers and warmouth. I need catfish for a club gathering. We did see some nice shellcrackers today on some sandy bottom. Haven't checked on the bluegills lately.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> I do know of a pond in our hunting woods that has fliers and warmouth. I need catfish for a club gathering. We did see some nice shellcrackers today on some sandy bottom. Haven't checked on the bluegills lately.


Forgive me a bad pun,you didn’t take the bait on my question about trout. There’s probably several Yankees about to lose it about me asking about trout in Lake Seminole. I’ve fished enough in South Georgia farm ponds to know old timers called bass,trout. I also figured out not to be correcting them if I wanted to come back.


----------



## Son

fishfryer said:


> Forgive me a bad pun,you didn’t take the bait on my question about trout. There’s probably several Yankees about to lose it about me asking about trout in Lake Seminole. I’ve fished enough in South Georgia farm ponds to know old timers called bass,trout. I also figured out not to be correcting them if I wanted to come back.



Back in my younger years, 1950's for sure, Old timers in Homosassa Fl, called bass, trout. I actually went bass fishing with an old timer, using the old time way they had bass fished prior to the fifties. It was a handline with cut bait. Would throw the cut mullet with a egg sinker towards the bank. Let settle, then pull easy about one foot at a time. I was thinking, this isn't going to work. First throw I caught a bass of about 3 pounds up near Homosassa Springs. And that was in a wooden boat propelled with oars.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Back in my younger years, 1950's for sure, Old timers in Homosassa Fl, called bass, trout. I actually went bass fishing with an old timer, using the old time way they had bass fished prior to the fifties. It was a handline with cut bait. Would throw the cut mullet with a egg sinker towards the bank. Let settle, then pull easy about one food at a time. I was thinking, this isn't going to work. First throw I caught a bass of about 3 pounds up near Homosassa Springs. And that was in a wooden boat propelled with oars.


Keep the stories coming. I’ll listen to all of them.


----------



## Son

At my age, I have so many stories, it would take a campfire that would last many moons. LOL, Old friend who has passed away always said. "Son can tell those stories over and over and not change one word:". He was probably right.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> At my age, I have so many stories, it would take a campfire that would last many moons. LOL, Old friend who has passed away always said. "Son can tell those stories over and over and not change one word:". He was probably right.


Well just shoot me all you can before you get addled.


----------



## southernman13

Yes all the stories are great. !! You’ve lived like u should!


----------



## Son

Youngest daughter has bought me a subscription to Storyworth. She sends a question about my life through Storyworth, they send it to me via email. I type up a story to answer the question, with photo's if possible each week. End of a year, they send me a  book with stories and photo's to keep. Daughter gets the stories each week so she can read them weekly. I never knew there was such a thing going on. I'm into the second week.


----------



## Son

My first story, long read, maybe y'all like such. Not going to do this every week. Just to show what storyworth is about.
The beginning of my memory began at about the age of three. In an old home built of lime rock and terracotta blocks. The lime rocks were brought up from the pasture behind the house. The location was in Hillsborough Co. Florida on the banks of the Hillsborough River, on the northside of Fowler Ave.  We had cattle, a horse, chickens, turkeys and pigs. There's now a small park and boat ramp on that property. At the age of 3 to 5, I played in Fowler ave, a dirt road. Rarely ever did we see any vehicle traffic except for our own. A Model A and a 39 Chevy coupe. The Model A belonged to my grandparents, Norman Treman Anderson, and Annie Rebecca Thomas Anderson. The Chevrolet belonged to my father who was in the Navy submarine service as an electrician. Grandma has run an old country store for years and has bought up property and houses closer to Tampa. We moved to 2600 E. Caracas Ave, north of Tampa, but were still in the county. At the Caracus ave home, we eventually got indoor plumbing and a telephone. The home on Fowler ave had neither. There we had to rely on a pitcher pump and an outhouse. The old home place property on Fowler ave was large, it went from the river to a powerline to the east, and to Cowhouse Slough on the north. I believe Grandma had to eventually let the Fowler ave property go due to having to bail Pa and Uncle Earl out of jail for running shine. Yep, I heard many stories about them and their moonshine ventures. The best story I heard more than once was when Pa and Uncle Earl were hauling shine down Skipper Rd when they noticed the law had them blocked from behind, and ahead. They set the gas on the old Model A, and bailed out into the swamp. Took them all day to make it home to Fowler Ave, where the law was waiting on them.  Uncle Earl was a carpenter, he built houses using a hammer and handsaw. Wasn't much electricity in those days where most country homes were being built. Uncle Earl couldn't read or figure, so grandma would figure his materials for houses he would build. Grandma could do figures in her head like a calculator. I was always amazed at how fast she could come up with the answer to any figures given her. Today, Fowler ave is 8 to 10 lanes of traffic depending on the location. Constant traffic day and night, I would not  even attempt to walk across that road today. The address at 2600 E. Caracus doesn't exist anymore, it's a high school campus named Middleton. As an old Indian once said, "Nothing stays the same, and only the rocks live forever". Anonymous.
Photos of the old Fowler Ave home included.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> My first story, long read, maybe y'all like such. Not going to do this every week. Just to show what storyworth is about.
> The beginning of my memory began at about the age of three. In an old home built of lime rock and terracotta blocks. The lime rocks were brought up from the pasture behind the house. The location was in Hillsborough Co. Florida on the banks of the Hillsborough River, on the northside of Fowler Ave.  We had cattle, a horse, chickens, turkeys and pigs. There's now a small park and boat ramp on that property. At the age of 3 to 5, I played in Fowler ave, a dirt road. Rarely ever did we see any vehicle traffic except for our own. A Model A and a 39 Chevy coupe. The Model A belonged to my grandparents, Norman Treman Anderson, and Annie Rebecca Thomas Anderson. The Chevrolet belonged to my father who was in the Navy submarine service as an electrician. Grandma has run an old country store for years and has bought up property and houses closer to Tampa. We moved to 2600 E. Caracas Ave, north of Tampa, but were still in the county. At the Caracus ave home, we eventually got indoor plumbing and a telephone. The home on Fowler ave had neither. There we had to rely on a pitcher pump and an outhouse. The old home place property on Fowler ave was large, it went from the river to a powerline to the east, and to Cowhouse Slough on the north. I believe Grandma had to eventually let the Fowler ave property go due to having to bail Pa and Uncle Earl out of jail for running shine. Yep, I heard many stories about them and their moonshine ventures. The best story I heard more than once was when Pa and Uncle Earl were hauling shine down Skipper Rd when they noticed the law had them blocked from behind, and ahead. They set the gas on the old Model A, and bailed out into the swamp. Took them all day to make it home to Fowler Ave, where the law was waiting on them.  Uncle Earl was a carpenter, he built houses using a hammer and handsaw. Wasn't much electricity in those days where most country homes were being built. Uncle Earl couldn't read or figure, so grandma would figure his materials for houses he would build. Grandma could do figures in her head like a calculator. I was always amazed at how fast she could come up with the answer to any figures given her. Today, Fowler ave is 8 to 10 lanes of traffic depending on the location. Constant traffic day and night, I would even attempt to walk across that road today. The address at 2600 E. Caracus doesn't exist anymore, it's a high school campus named Middleton. As an old Indian once said, "Nothing stays the same, and only the rocks live forever". Anonymous.
> Photos of the old Fowler Ave home included.


Waiting for next installment,thank you


----------



## southernman13

Wow that’s incredible son!


----------



## Son

Daughter thought I could do this chore she's given me. Because I've been an outdoors writer since 1975, writing for many journals dealing with archaeology, hunting, fishing etc. And have had an outdoors column in the Donalsonville News since about 1988. I was a member of the Florida outdoor writers association until I moved to Ga. Found one of the old FOWA cards, amazing, may be the last one I had. I moved from Fl in 82, but kept up the membership through 1990. A few photo's. I've been a busy person all my life and hope to keep going at it.


----------



## Son

Seeing many pontoon boats on Seminole today. It's a constant parade past the dock so far. Rains appear to be staying south of the lake.


----------



## Son

The boys and I caught a nice mess of catfish, shellcrackers and bream in Seminole today, but we had to work for them. All good size fish. Fine shellcrackers, my kind of fish to eat.


----------



## Son

Had planned on fishing for shellcrackers in Seminole today, rained out. All panfish caught yesterday were full of roe. That was some serious rain today, took out part of my driveway. No problem, will fix it with the Kubota when it dries out.


----------



## Son

Didn't want to risk getting caught out on the lake in a thunderstorm. But it didn't start raining until 3:30 PM. It's a long run from our dock to where I want to fish. Those shellcrackers will just have to wait. Spent the morning redoing some of the tackle, cleaning the boat up a bit, and covering all the seats from the sun. There was a huge brown water snake at the dock, trying to get up into the pontoon boat. It didn't make it, the toons were too smooth for him.


----------



## Son

Rain, rain, since 3:30 and still raining here at 10:53


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole, the lake is rising, already up about 4 inches today so far. One more inch and I'll need to take my top down to get under the bridge. Light rain continues. Had one heavy thunderstorm earlier.


----------



## southernman13

Mote rain headed south east some places getting hammered


----------



## Son

southernman13 said:


> Mote rain headed south east some places getting hammered



Had a decent rain on the north side of Seminole this afternoon. Lots of thunder. This weather everyday is messing up my fishing. As of July 1, this is what can be found at Reynolds landing, Sealys landing, and probably at Cummins landing at the end of highway 39. Considering all the money our government waste, They still say they need money to keep these landings up. I ain't buying it.


----------



## Son

Now I'm wondering where the bass tournaments will move to?


----------



## Boondocks

I have never paid to launch a boat and not starting now. Pay enough taxes.


----------



## Son

It's been a rainy day in SW Georgia at Lake Seminole.


----------



## Son

Hot and humid, humidity makes it feel like 101. Chance of rain, popup showers. Lake level is up a bit. Too hot for me to be fishing.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is high today. To go out fish pond drain, I'll have to let the top down to get under the island bridge. Hard to spot stumps when it's this high. Might just stay home.


----------



## Son

Just checked the lake level at the Cypress Pond landing. The water is touching the bottom of the dock. Lake Seminole


----------



## Son

Noticed this afternoon, Lake Seminole water level is dropping. Saw some huge inboard boats come by the dock this afternoon. Bet it was a tight squeeze for em in the narrow channels the Corp hasn't clear since the hurricane in 2018.


----------



## Son

Bass fished for a couple hours this afternoon. Two bites, caught one and released. Didn't go far from the dock, had some threatening clouds coming in. Rained most of the day.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole level is dropping slowly. Down about a foot from last week. Here it is, Friday again. Went fishing this morning, found bream beds. Came out for lunch and to buy crickets. Went back, caught three bream then a storm ran us off the lake. It turned out to be all wind, thunder and lightening. Light rain.


----------



## twtabb

We had a good rain up spring creek.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> We had a good rain up spring creek.



Saw it, we were over that way, but hauled butt west to fish pond drain to get back to the Cypress Pond area, and then to my dock.


----------



## Son

Electrified carp gate coming out of Cypress Pond run. Lights are on, but I haven't seen any carp released yet. Bream are on the bed in the big lake, I caught some large catfish 4 to 5 pounds, but lost two that went over ten.


----------



## Son

Last time out fishing was last weekend. While trying to fish, I got to watch the bass boat races every ten minutes or so. Don't know who won, or where they were going in such a hurry. But glad they missed all the stumps and didn't swamp me.


----------



## Bear10

Bass fishing should be slowing down in this hot weather, probably a good time to try night fishing off the dock.


----------



## Son

Went out in the lake just before lunch, came back in around 3:45, storm ran us out. Got into large channel cats on the bed. Using light tackle, lost several that the tackle couldn't handle. Caught six, largest little over five pounds, full of eggs. They are in hydrilla in six feet of water. Hope to go back tomorrow for more. I will take my bass tackle tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## Son

Caught a few more channel cats this morning. They bit worms, wouldn't take cut bait or liver. Lake Seminole. Darn hydrilla gnats were terrible when the breeze quit.


----------



## Son

Well, to catch you up with what's going on with Lake Seminole. The water level is up and down constantly. Most often I have to put the top down on the pontoon boat to get under the bridge at Cypress Pond. Noticed hybrids running shad to the surface out in the main lake from Sealys to the Indian mounds. Bream still bedding here and there, but they lock up quick after catching about five or six. Catching a few shellcrackers around the grass edges. Catfish bite is off and on, but I've been catching a few good one's. When a storm nears, the wind takes me across the lake like I'm in a sail boat. Time to go back to the dock when that happens.


----------



## Son

Received word, that hydrilla spraying is soon to happen in Rays Lake and Lewis Pond. We'll see.


----------



## Son

Caught 12 channel cats in Seminole this morning. It was overcast. When the clouds moved out, cats quit biting.


----------



## twtabb

Are gnats bad on you end of the lake?
They tough up our way. Ready fir cooler weather.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> Are gnats bad on you end of the lake?
> They tough up our way. Ready fir cooler weather.



Those little bitty white hydrilla gnats are terrible if there's no breeze. I wear a head net to help Keep them from behind my glasses and out of the ears. They can be seen crawling all over everything.


----------



## Spooner

A couple of questions sir: I'm coming down to Lake Seminole Friday 8/20/21. Are there any bass tournaments that weekend? Where can we catch some big flathead & blue catfish?


----------



## Son

Spooner said:


> A couple of questions sir: I'm coming down to Lake Seminole Friday 8/20/21. Are there any bass tournaments that weekend? Where can we catch some big flathead & blue catfish?



I haven't kept up with the tournaments, but they have plenty. Flatheads are mostly caught in the rivers, The Flint or Chattahoochee can be reached from the lake. Last blues I heard being caught were west of the dam. A few were caught in the deep channels in the  main lake. Most of what I've catching are channel cats. Worms have been working best for the channel cats.


----------



## Spooner

Son said:


> I haven't kept up with the tournaments, but they have plenty. Flatheads are mostly caught in the rivers, The Flint or Chattahoochee can be reached from the lake. Last blues I heard being caught were west of the dam. A few were caught in the deep channels in the  main lake. Most of what I've catching are channel cats. Worms have been working best for the channel cats.


Thank you for this information and best of luck catching those channel cats.


----------



## twtabb

How much rain did you on you end of the lake?


----------



## Son

On lake Seminole, have been doing well with shellcrackers and channel cats. Having to fish different areas depending on water levels.  Darn lake has been up and down, mostly up. Rivers are stained


----------



## Son

Noticed yesterday, the small connecting lakes and canals to lake Seminole are not muddy, but the water is dark. If it doesn't rain any time soon, that should clear up.  Lots of dead coontail moss floating around my dock, it's a mess. Much of it probably cut up by boat traffic. Plus a gator is busy digging the bottom in several places in our lake.


----------



## Son

Couple fellows and I caught a nice mess of channel cats and shellcrackers in Lake Seminole today, but we had to work for em.


----------



## Bear10

Spring Creek still had plenty of water in it when I drove over it Saturday.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole remains high and slightly stained


----------



## twtabb

spring creek should start dropping and clearing up.


----------



## Son

Cypress Pond to Hickory Pond remains clear, but dark. Not muddy, don't know what has the water so dark, but it's hard to see bottom at my dock.


----------



## Son

Caught  about 15 nice shellcrackers and bream right near that stump using worms. Those big shellcrackers can really stretch a line. Lake Seminole. Photo of one of the live wells


----------



## Bear10

Nothing like eating fresh bream with some grits and hushpuppies.


----------



## Son

Yep, had those panfish, cheese grits, baked beans, and puppies for supper tonight.


----------



## Son

Took a day off from fishing in Seminole. Got tired of cleaning fish. Went to the hunting woods to work on plots and mow roads. Also plowed a garden spot at the hunt camp for mustard and turnips.


----------



## Son

Pressure washed the boat early this morning. I like a clean boat.


----------



## Son

2:35, rain began at lake Seminole, was a short but good little shower. Glad I was through cleaning up the boat and had everything put up before it began.


----------



## Son

Here we go again, plenty rain, the lake will be stained again. Seminole had just gotten back to a normal level yesterday.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is at the high water mark again. Connecting lakes not muddy, but the water is darker than normal.


----------



## Bear10

The Flint was very muddy and high when I went over it this weekend.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole remains high  today. Not seeing much boat traffic


----------



## Son

Well wouldn't you know. Saturday, had some family members visiting and the Corp dropped Lake Seminole. They requested a boat ride. Just about every hundred yards or less, I had to back the pontoon boat down to clear the prop. The worse channel was from Spring Creek, past  Sealys to the Fish Pond Drain channel. With the lake level dropped so low, it put the hydrilla surface very thick. Hard on the motor, takes more fuel and makes cruising aggravating. Bass fishermen and duck hunters love it, I don't. Bass had plenty cover before the hydrilla took over with native vegetation and submerged trees etc. Today, Monday 18th, Seminole's level is back up a bit, but not much.


----------



## Bear10

Why did the Corp drop the lake level?


----------



## Son

Maybe the Corp sees water coming down the rivers and make room for it. But it's common for them to drop the water level on weekends. Proves to me, they could care less about public use. As with all government, everything is backwards in my opinion.


----------



## Son

Still catching shellcrackers and catfish in Seminole, but the bite is slow.


----------



## Bear10

Catfish should be biting with this recent rain bringing current into the lake.


----------



## Son

Seminole is super low this morning. Bet the channels are choked with weeds, would be like mowing with an outboard to get out to the lake from my dock.


----------



## Son

Seminole remains low, with lots of guns going off. Must be duck season.  lol


----------



## Son

Thanksgiving day, Lake Seminole has come up a bit since yesterday. Water is clear and there's dead vegetation floating everywhere. Cold must have gotten it.


----------



## Son

Weather warmed and we're not seeing the neighborhood deer. They are laid up just like those in the woods where I hunt. Come on cold weather, it's too muggy and hot to be comfortable hunting


----------



## Son

Happy New year, we had black eyed peas, hog jowl, greens and crackling cornbread for todays big meal.


----------



## Son

Rough weather moved in at Lake Seminole right at dark. Heavy rains and wind.


----------



## Son

31 degrees at the north side of lake Seminole this morning, Jan 18th. High water levels will protect the hydrilla so it can have a head start at increasing come summer. We need a low water condition during a freeze or two to knock the weed down. Even then come August hydrilla will take over again. Hydrilla hides lots of fish, and stumps.


----------



## Son

Rain began at lake Seminole at 1 PM today, I'm inside looking out. Cooking greens for supper.


----------



## Son

40 up to 44, at lake Seminole today with a steady breeze and overcast. Water is high and cold protecting the hydrilla problem.


----------



## Son

What a Tuesday, It's rained all day at lake Seminole.


----------



## Son

Feb 3rd, was a windy day at Lake Seminole. Saw very few boats on the lake today, but some dared brave the winds. Water is high, clear and cold.


----------



## Son

Another windy day on Seminole, but I did see some bass boats running around.


----------



## Son

The local armadillo didn't see it's shadow so we have another four weeks of winter.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be at a high level, hiding all those stumps, and protecting the hydrilla from the cold weather.


----------



## Son

Seminole is high and stained. The Flint river looks like coffee with cream.


----------



## Son

Seminole is low, low, lowest it's been in over a year. Rivers are muddy.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Seminole is low, low, lowest it's been in over a year. Rivers are muddy.


Need 20 degree weather for a couple of days?


----------



## Son

fishfryer said:


> Need 20 degree weather for a couple of days?


Exactly, that would knock the weeds down. But that's not how it's been going. Cold fronts come through, waters high. Warms up, waters low. Some say the lake can't stand a draw down. I remember a few years ago, during a summer drought, It was mud out to the end of a 100 foot dock. Nature did it, the corp can't do anything that's beneficial for outdoor activities. Not in Seminole.


----------



## Son

Seeing more boat traffic come by our dock this week. Lots of pontoons.  Buck bass is fanning a bed at the dock. He's early I think.


----------



## Son

Seminole is high again. Bass bedding


----------



## Son

On Seminole this afternoon. Lake is stained, low and the wind was terrible. Too much boat traffic to enjoy catfishing. Had one bite. Local store was out of all bait.


----------



## Son

Light rain off and on at lake Seminole today, temps are in the 50's.


----------



## Son

Pine pollen has begun. Low water.


----------



## Son

Corp has kept Lake Seminole very low for several days now. Giving the hydrilla plenty sunlight so it can have a growing boost for the summer. Warm days has the aquatic weeks growing already. That's how it looks.


----------



## psedna

Hey Son,

You havent posted lately.

Just checking in with you...


----------



## Son

Well, my password wouldn't work for a long time, but it worked today. I've been busy putting in food plots in the hunting woods, and tying up to a favorite stump in lake Seminole to catch a mess or two of fish. First trip out in a long while because the weather hasn't been favorable. Began catching big shellcrackers right off, then after 15 of those, the big cats showed up. Largest cat weighed 8 pounds. Quit and went home, that was more than I wanted to clean at the time. Winds have been so bad, I have to tie up to something. Between the wind and big bass boats going by, anchors wont hold very well. Big waves causes the anchors to move a few feet each time.


----------



## twtabb

I need to know where that stump is.
Creek is high and muddy but coming down. Rains tomorrow May get it stirred up again.


----------



## Son

Looks like bad weather could be with us until Wed of next week or so. The rivers are a mess, nasty looking right now. Should be easy to find my stump, there's only a million of them out there...lol 
It's fun fishing when I can only keep up with one pole. Glad I had put new line on my reels, and had a couple new reels with new line on them also,.


----------



## Son

The boys and I caught 30 big crackers in Seminole this morning before lunch. My largest for the year so far weighed 2 1/2 pounds. Next largest weighed 2 pounds, and most were over a pound. Not on a bed, they are still full of yellow roe.


----------



## Buck70

Them things are huge.


----------



## Son

Buck70 said:


> Them things are huge.


Big and thick, full of yellow roe. I had rather catch them cruising sandy bottoms, rather than fish a bed of males.


----------



## twtabb

Cruised by today left around the old power dam and went to Big Jim’s for a sandwich. Motored back up the creek to the house. Son took a few cast around some boat docks but no action.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> Cruised by today left around the old power dam and went to Big Jim’s for a sandwich. Motored back up the creek to the house. Son took a few cast around some boat docks but no action.



Specks are back in Turkey pond now, They come and go. Catching them trolling with small diving baits or rattletraps. Some are nice.


----------



## Son

Seminole is up again, making me take the top down to go under the island bridge.


----------



## twtabb

Creek is starting to clear. Woke to airboat running up the creek just after day light. Rolled over and went back to sleep.


----------



## Son

Word is, the carp gates are not operational, and no grass carp have been stocked. I believe it because shellcrackers and bream are beginning to show up at my dock again. Also seeing some good size tilapia. Didn't see this when the gates were working before hurricane Michael of 2018.


----------



## twtabb

Sitting in my swing up the creek. Watching sun going down drinking a cocktail. No boat traffic. Just watching the grass clumps float down stream.
Yard bird on the grill.


----------



## Son

Crackers are on the beds, too many people on the lake for me. So, I cleaned yards today, checked the dock and boat and just took it easy this afternoon. Yesterday, worked on one of the hog traps. And went pond fishing for fliers and warmouth.


----------



## Son

farming has so much dust in the air, the sinuses know all about it. At the dock this morning there was a dust film on top of the water. Couldn't see past it. So, I cranked the outboard and kicked it out so I could see around the dock.


----------



## Son

Corp has dropped Seminole to the low water mark today.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low. Folks are wearing those shellcracker beds out. I've caught plenty just random fishing, not on beds.


----------



## Son

Good rain today, lake is still down a bit. Water is clear in most areas.


----------



## twtabb

Creek is low and clear. I need to be fishing. Hope to have some time soon.


----------



## Son

Seminole is so low, I can go under the bridge to the island with the top up on the pontoon boat. Thought the boys would be coming for Mothers Day, and we would go out and catch some shellcrackers, but they called instead. I would go, but not in the mood for cleaning fish. And it's more fun with company.


----------



## twtabb

Son,
If you ever need a partner I am not far away plus my 15 year old would rather fish than do just about anything else.
He comes in from school and gets in his kayak to fish.


----------



## Son

Sounds like me when I was his age.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low, over a foot lower than last month. Just in time for the hydrilla to get enough sun to carpet many areas of the lake by August. It's been happening ever year for quite a few now. Maybe it's nothing more than river flow and the oysters in Apalachicola. Maybe the sturgeon in the Apalach.,


----------



## Son

Seminole is slightly stained, but we caught ten big channel cats in 15 feet of water, then went next to an island in about 5 feet of water and caught 12 nice shellcrackers. Lake is up about six inches from what it was last week. Probably due to recent rains.  Nice cats.


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## Son

Noticed Lake Seminole has gone down to the low mark again. Water was slightly stained, clearing up nicely. Plenty boat traffic this weekend so I stayed off the water,.


----------



## Son

Not as much boat traffic on lake Seminole as there usually is on holidays. Remember those who never made it home. Losing so many good people definitely has something to do with the changing of our society.


----------



## Son

Haven't checked the lake yesterday or today. Dealing with a kidney stone. Worse darn pain in the world. I have those darn things now and then. Had to busted up 7 years ago in Dothan. a 12mm and a 13mm.  Hope I can pass this one without going in the hospital. Great neighbors are checking on me, and bringing me gatorade. These stones will dehydrate a person fast as the pain brings on sweats. Y'all say a little prayer for me it you will.


----------



## Son

No pain yet today, don't think i've passed the stone though. Sure would like to go fishing, Lake Seminole is low again, but clear in most places. Slightly stained out in the big lake. Bream are bedding. Catfish were found couple days ago in 15 to 20 feet of water out in front of Spooner field. Shellcrackers were caught on sandy bottoms near the islands in about 6 feet of water along grass edges.


----------



## Son

What worked best for channel cats was hotdog pieces soaked in strawberry jello overnight. Just sprinkle the Jello crystals over the hotdog pieces in a ziploc. The hot dogs beat worms and liver. I caught ten cats before going after shellcrackers. Some went 5 to 6 pounds.


----------



## Son

Big catfish, I fillet, cut into two finger size pieces. Remove all fatty tissue and red lateral line. Makes for better eating, better taste.


----------



## Son

Passed this kidney stone this morning at 8:37. I'm going to use it for a boat anchor. Relief finally comes.


----------



## Buck70

Been there. Awful


----------



## Son

Seminole is up about 6 inches from what it was yesterday


----------



## twtabb

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole remains low, Corp probably trying to give the hydrilla all the help they can. Low water and a hot summer promotes growth. We need this low water condition during winter, and high water in the summer for best results against the grass. Two of us went out and caught 12 large channel cats about a week ago. Cleaned up to 25 pounds of fillets and backbones.


----------



## Son

Seminole remains low. Mats of hydrilla have already taken over many areas. Even though this is bad for getting around it has it's good side. With huge areas covered with mats so thick we can't fish it allows more fish to live long enough to reach larger sizes than open water does. We're catching large shellcrackers and catfish on the average than we did before. Not uncommon to catch shellcrackers weighing 2 pounds or more today.


----------



## Son

If Lake Seminole gets any lower, I'll need mud grips on my pontoon boat. Fish Pond drain channel to Lewis Pond is covered with hydrilla, just a boat trail where folks have been chewing it up. It's getting bad all over the lake, but on the good side. We can now see the stumps.


----------



## Bear10

I talked to a guy at the gas station this week, and he said they’re still catching speckled perch in 25-30’ of water around structure in lake Seminole.


----------



## Son

Bear10 said:


> I talked to a guy at the gas station this week, and he said they’re still catching speckled perch in 25-30’ of water around structure in lake Seminole.


I've seen folks out there chasing specks. Looks like they follow the shad around.


----------



## Son

Seminole id down about one foot from what it was all winter. At 37,500 acres of water, that's a lot of water gone.  When I step down on my pontoon boat, it doesn't move, must be sitting on bottom at least the front half. To go out to the main lake from Turkey or Cypress Pond, it would mean mowing the channels with the outboard.


----------



## Son

Independence weekend was not as busy as in past years on Seminole. The economy must be having an effect on folks, travel, fuel etc. but there were a few boats out there, mostly cruising, not many fishing. lake is down over a foot from normal. The good side of that is, we can see the stumps now. Bad side, the grass is thick in most channels.


----------



## Son

Been raining off and on at lake Seminole for the last couple days, raining again this morning. Jul, 15th.


----------



## Son

Seminole has come up about six inches from yesterday, still low. Reynolds landing is packed, must be a tournament going on.


----------



## twtabb

Seen mostly boat riders up the creek today. One guy bass fishing but he was in small Jon boat so probably not tournament fishing.


----------



## fishfryer

twtabb said:


> Seen mostly boat riders up the creek today. One guy bass fishing but he was in small Jon boat so probably not tournament fishing.


Probably caught beyond his bracket.


----------



## Son

Cruised from Cypress Pond to Grassy Pond yesterday. Trees still laying out in the canals from Hurricane Michael of 2018. Corp doesn't clean up anything. Some buoys are out of place, and some channel markers are too far apart out in the main lake. Makes it easy to wander left or right and hit a stump that can't be seen. Tried catfish in Hickory pond, they weren't biting.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Cruised from Cypress Pond to Grassy Pond yesterday. Trees still laying out in the canals from Hurricane Michael of 2018. Corp doesn't clean up anything. Some buoys are out of place, and some channel markers are too far apart out in the main lake. Makes it easy to wander left or right and hit a stump that can't be seen. Tried catfish in Hickory pond, they weren't biting.


If good jobs were as scarce as they were after Vietnam folks would do their jobs. When they don’t have to work, they won’t.


----------



## Son

fishfryer said:


> If good jobs were as scarce as they were after Vietnam folks would do their jobs. When they don’t have to work, they won’t.


True, I'm seeing hiring signs everywhere.


----------



## Son

Seminole is coming up slowly, but still low. Must be some water coming down the rivers. Pop up showers keep me from going fishing. There's been thunder and lightening today with a huge rain going through Bainbridge, and one went up the Hootch.


----------



## twtabb

I was on lake nottley last week. Was wondering how much Seminole would benefit from a serious draw down during the winter. They have done that up there  for what ever reasons but I think it would greatly benefit us down here with the grass. I wish they would try it just one winter on some days we’re had freezing temps.


----------



## Son

I'm the outdoor columnist for the Donalsonville news. for years I've begged for a draw down during winters coldest times and they never have. In fact, during winter the Corp keeps the lake  high and low in the summer. That's why we have the weed problems Seminole has. Right now, the lake is down about a foot from the winter level. Hydrilla has benefitted from the exposure and is forming mats all over the lake. A boat can't go through that mess, plus it hides submerged stumps. One thing having huge areas of the lake covered with hydrilla and cattails does, is saves lots of fish. Because you can't get to them. Duck hunters and bass tournament fishermen love the hydrilla. Local people who love to fish for fish to eat don't. I don't like chemical spraying, all that dead grass goes to the bottom and rots. A draw down would expose the invasive weeds to the cold, no chemicals, and if in the air will dry out and go to almost nothing. 37500 acres, bet a third of that is covered with weeds now.


----------



## buckmanmike

Son, obviously the corp( if thats who owns the lake), is not controlling lake levels for the best fishing/recreation use. What use are they changing the levels for? Are these uses the original intent when impounded?
Im not trying to be arguemenative, just seeking the facts.
Hope you can enjoy.


----------



## Son

I agree, Corp doesn't do anything for recreational use that I can see. I have no idea what their agenda really is. The endangered Sturgeon?, Apalachicola oysters? etc.. But it doesn't have recreational use in mind. Since hurricane Michael of 2018, channels have not been cleared. buoys not replaced, channel markers are missing, carp gates were repaired immediately after the hurricane, but are still not in service. Each year money is promised for the lake, then it's used for something else.  I hear lots of grumbling from locals, believe me. Lake hydrilla conditions are bad now, and will be worse by the end of August. Outboards are actually mowing the channels.


----------



## Son

I agree, Corp doesn't do anything for recreational use that I can see. I have no idea what their agenda really is. The endangered Sturgeon?, Apalachicola oysters? etc.. But it doesn't have recreational use in mind. Since hurricane Michael of 2018, channels have not been cleared. buoys not replaced, channel markers are missing, carp gates were repaired immediately after the hurricane, but are still not in service. Each year money is promised for the lake, then it's used for something else.  I hear lots of grumbling from locals, believe me. Lake hydrilla conditions are bad now, and will be worse by the end of August. Outboards are actually mowing the channels.


----------



## Son

I haven't been very active here or in the outdoors. My wife Gloria of 26 years began feeling bad couple years ago, and she passed Saturday August the 27th. She had lung cancer and radiation. After radiation, she only lasted one year. Hopefully with time, I can get back outdoors, on the lake and half way feel normal again. We all know that we have to go through such, but that doesn't make it any easier. Only time eases the pain in our minds, but we never forget our love ones, and friends who pass. She was my fishing buddy on Lake Seminole for many years.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> I haven't been very active here or in the outdoors. My wife Gloria of 26 years began feeling bad couple years ago, and she passed Saturday August the 27th. She had lung cancer and radiation. After radiation, she only lasted one year. Hopefully with time, I can get back outdoors, on the lake and half way feel normal again. We all know that we have to go through such, but that doesn't make it any easier. Only time eases the pain in our minds, but we never forget our love ones, and friends who pass. She was my fishing buddy on Lake Seminole for many years.


So sorry to hear
Of your loss, praying for peace for  you


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> I haven't been very active here or in the outdoors. My wife Gloria of 26 years began feeling bad couple years ago, and she passed Saturday August the 27th. She had lung cancer and radiation. After radiation, she only lasted one year. Hopefully with time, I can get back outdoors, on the lake and half way feel normal again. We all know that we have to go through such, but that doesn't make it any easier. Only time eases the pain in our minds, but we never forget our love ones, and friends who pass. She was my fishing buddy on Lake Seminole for many years.




I`m sorry to hear that, Son. My condolences.


----------



## psedna

Hey Son,

I am so very sorry to hear the news, I like  most others on here, had noticed that you had not been on here lately.

You are in our thoughts and prayers, take care of yourself.


----------



## cowhornedspike

My condolences Son.  Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## billy336

Condolences to you and your family Son


----------



## RatherB

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Must be a very difficult time. I can’t imagine what you’re going through


----------



## Tblank

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Buck70

So very sorry. Them woods helps to take some of the grief away.


----------



## Danuwoa

Really sorry to hear it and praying for comfort.  The outposts are healing.  When my dad passed hunting wasn’t the same for a while.  About all that kept me going to start with was the knowledge that he would want me to keep hunting and would have been mad had I stopped.  Being out there sure helped me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

So sorry to hear about your loss Son.  I enjoy reading your posts and keeping up with Seminole area.  Prayers for you and your family as you deal with this situation.  I hope you find it in you to get back on the lakes and rivers and in the woods this fall.


----------



## Son

Thanks to everyone, it's nice to have folks who care in a time like this.


----------



## catch22

Son, I am not far from you.  NW Leon County, FL.  I really enjoy your posts and your pictures.  I am very sorry to hear of your loss.....I will be praying for you.


----------



## Son

Thanks again y'all


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I’ve been wondering ever since your forum went away. I sincerely send my condolences. I miss checking into the forum, but obviously, you’ve had more important issues to deal with. I am very sorry for your loss. ????


----------



## dixiecutter

Sorry to hear of your loss, Son. If I can ever do anything for you send me a PM. I'm an hour away.


----------



## Son

This is what you will see around lake Seminole these days., Photo take Sept 2nd from the bridge at the State Park, Seminole Co. Ga. Looking north to Lewis Pond area. Hydrilla has taken over all except the deepest areas of the main lake, and river channels. Carp gates are not operable and doubt if any white amura, grass carp are numerous enough to make a difference. When the grass carp were in the contained areas, we didn't find many bream or shellcracker beds. Corp has continued to keep high water levels in winter, low in summer. perfect plan for hydrilla to be the most successful in growth. Funds promised for the lake each year are always used for something else. And that friends is how is goes. Water flow is all the Corp cares about. Our use of the lake isn't.


----------



## Buck70

That ain't good.


----------



## Son

Haven't had a chance to survey the lake nor go fishing. Too busy taking care of business but I hope to get back on it soon. I wrote my column in the Donalsonville Ga News this week about Lake Seminole problems.


----------



## Son

Ga bow season opened and I haven't had a chance to check with my club to see if anyone got anything. Last up, there was lots of deer and hog sign. Deer are in my yard every night, wanting to eat my muscadines, roses and other plants. I purchased a solar electric fence charger from Amazon for 109.00 and it's working great. Coons, opossums and deer respect that wire. Sprinkled rain here at lake Seminole most of the afternoon.


----------



## twtabb

My son fished a high school tourney this weekend. The GRASS is ridiculous !!!
We caught a couple of fish and there were some 5-6 pounders caught but you couldn’t get around much for all the grass. Trolling motor constantly had to be cleaned, big motor would bog down in the channels.


----------



## Son

twtabb said:


> My son fished a high school tourney this weekend. The GRASS is ridiculous !!!
> We caught a couple of fish and there were some 5-6 pounders caught but you couldn’t get around much for all the grass. Trolling motor constantly had to be cleaned, big motor would bog down in the channels.



To go out to the main lake from the Cypress pond area, I have to stop and reverse many times to get the pontoon boat through the channels. Even though the channels may look to be clear, they are only clear of hydrilla as deep as the outboard lower unit goes. It's terrible we have to mow to go fishing these days. Each year our Congressman promises money to help the lake, then the money is used for something else. To catch fish from my dock, we drag a large heavy chain around to break the grasses loose so it can float away. Even at that, it only takes two weeks for the grass to grow back to the surface. It wouldn't do to kill all the hydrilla at once. I know a lake where that was done down in Florida. Ruined water quality, and caused huge fish kills. Plus all that dead weed sinks to the bottom making a bad layer covering the bottom.


----------



## twtabb

I saw a few areas that were clear and fairly deep. Don’t know if that was some chemical drift or what kept the grass from growing in that area.

Caught a nice mud fish. Left it on the bank.


----------



## cowhornedspike

twtabb said:


> I saw a few areas that were clear and fairly deep. Don’t know if that was some chemical drift or what kept the grass from growing in that area.
> 
> Caught a nice mud fish. Left it on the bank.



Probably the depth keeps it clear in those areas.  Hydrilla will grow down to about 10' depth or maybe a bit deeper but when it gets deep enough the light can't get down enough for it to thrive.


----------



## Son

Ran the pontoon boat a bit today. Had to clear the prop often. With a 60 the Mercury will hit over 5000 rpm's. When grass loads up, the rpm's go down quick.


----------



## Son

Checked at the dock today, Seminole is still very low.


----------



## twtabb

Going to get lower over next few days.
Keep it low until cold snap.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is at an all time low for this year. It's mow your way around to try an find open water to fish.


----------



## Son

It's been so windy here at Lake Seminole in SW Georgia, it hasn't been a good time to be out fishing. You would have had to tie up to a stump, and the wind might have pulled the stump up. Low conditions continue.


----------



## Havana Dude

Did my annual camp clean up today. Again, alone, but that’s not so much a complaint. I mostly get to hunt alone so, that’s a benefit. Rode the woods, have a few fallen trees that need attention, but really, no big deal if they get ignored. As much rain as we’ve had this year, I was a little surprised to only see a couple water holes. Hog sign everywhere, as usual. I dribbled a bag of corn out as I rode around. I’ll get a couple feeders out soon. The small drop in temps is helping me get in the spirit. Hope all is well with you Son.


----------



## Nicodemus

We were down at our cabin week before last to do a little work, and the hydrilla, silt, mud, and several new types of aquatic vegetation have grown so thick that I can`t even get my boat to the dock and boathouse. And the Corp won`t do anything nor let us do anything about it. My opinion of that arm of the government is lower than a snake`s belly in a wagon wheel rut.

35 years ago it was between 4 to 5 feet deep with a white sand bottom at the end of the dock with a few scattered lily pads. Now it might be 14 inches deep with mud, hydrilla, and other assorted vegetation so bad they`ll probably want me to start weedeating it and cutting it my my mower.

With the new dock fees they are raising, I`m debating whether it`s worth it to pay it for a dock that we can`t even use now.


----------



## Son

Nicodemus said:


> We were down at our cabin week before last to do a little work, and the hydrilla, silt, mud, and several new types of aquatic vegetation have grown so thick that I can`t even get my boat to the dock and boathouse. And the Corp won`t do anything nor let us do anything about it. My opinion of that arm of the government is lower than a snake`s belly in a wagon wheel rut.
> 
> 35 years ago it was between 4 to 5 feet deep with a white sand bottom at the end of the dock with a few scattered lily pads. Now it might be 14 inches deep with mud, hydrilla, and other assorted vegetation so bad they`ll probably want me to start weedeating it and cutting it my my mower.
> 
> With the new dock fees they are raising, I`m debating whether it`s worth it to pay it for a dock that we can`t even use now.




I just paid for another five years. So far I've managed to pull most of the weeds out from in front of my dock. But I can tell you, it's work, more than most are willing to do. Using a 20 pipe handle with a rake. Pull out several hundred pounds of weeds, and they will dry out to nothing. Butt the bass boat up to the dock, and blow the silt, mud and some weeds out away from the dock. It's a constant battle. Seminole isn't the nice fishing lake it once was, all due to poor management by the Corp. If we had control, I bet there would be no weeds around our docks. Weeds accumulate silt, plus they decay and add to the bottom. Eventually making peat. Low water conditions during freezing weather is the best control, but the Corp has a History of keeping the levels high during winter. Everything they do is backwards when they do. And they don't do much. New carp gates, not working, no carp yet. I believe the amura destroys bream and shellcracker beds.


----------



## Bear10

The cooler temperatures in the mornings have been nice, I hope we get some rain soon, everything is dry.


----------



## Son

Cooler is good. Too dry is bad and dusty. Can't plow or plant the ground is so hard.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low with many huge areas looking like a lawn with hydrilla surface.


----------



## Bear10

Possibly rain in the forecast the middle of this week.


----------



## Son

Pontoon boat almost sitting on the bottom now at the dock. Aquatic weeds growing in leaps and bounds with low water conditions and more sun exposure. Money promised for Lake Seminole in past years has always been used for something else. People who live in other counties or states are leaving for couple reasons. The lake is a mess for one, covered with hydrilla. Seminole county wanting to stop people from leaving campers on vacant lots Lots bought by people so they don't have to trailer their campers back and forth from home. And then there's the problem of higher taxes and too many regulations being imposed. But the small group in local government who delight in controlling everyone else don't care. People leave, others buy the property and the taxes get collected anyway. We're nothing but a number when it comes to local government, State and Fed governments as well. Old timers always said. "You can't beat death and taxes". Nothing has changed, only got worse.


----------



## Bear10

I have a coworker from Bainbridge who is telling me the same things you are saying Son.


----------



## Son

Began raining at 4:30 this afternoon, and quit about 8 PM. Should have wet the ground good.


----------



## Son

Still raining at 9:42, let er rip.


----------



## Havana Dude

Getting some much needed rain here as well. Needed it bad.


----------



## Son

Was going to check out the pontoon boat this morning. Blew a fuse somewhere and no ignition, trim and tilt, no fuel gauge, but everything else is working. Too wet to lay down on the floor and get to the fuse panel. They hid it under the console. There are some fuses in the 60 hp Merc too.


----------



## Son

Found the fuse, had to lay over the outboard hanging out over the water to release the hood so I can check fuses. Finally got it done, found the blown fuse 15 amp. I'll replace and get plenty more to have on hand for the next time.


----------



## twtabb

Son, y’all have a youth get him a buck last weekend. They are moving with this cooler weather. Had a doe run into side on my truck on Brinson Highway.


----------



## Son

Only had one youth hunting. I had a cell cam showing bucks coming by one of my blinds almost every evening. First time in the blind, he got this eight. His first buck. Cell cam showed two bucks going by the same blind this afternoon. Jace Shelly


----------



## Son

Cold coming, Corp raising the water level in lake Seminole. They gotta protect that hydrilla. 
Jace earned his buck, he worked with us on food plots most of the day before going to the stand. We finished planting on Sunday, rained on the plots Monday morning.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole came up some, but has stabilized for now. Hasn't come up anymore today so far. 60 degrees here at almost 5 PM


----------



## Son

Up to the woods today, more tractor work. None of the plots planted last week are up yet. Need another good rain, that would help.


----------



## Son

Haven't monitored the hydrilla lake lately. Lake Seminole. If you go fishing, you will mow your way to open water with your outboard. Hopefully cold weather will take a toll on that mess, The Corp wont do anything. Also hope the lake stays at a low level so the cold can kill some of those aquatic weeds.  Bad part, dead weeds sink to bottom and rots. Not good for water quality, but that's how it goes.


----------



## Son

Haven't monitored the hydrilla lake lately. Lake Seminole. If you go fishing, you will mow your way to open water with your outboard. Hopefully cold weather will take a toll on that mess, The Corp wont do anything. Also hope the lake stays at a low level so the cold can kill some of those aquatic weeds.  Bad part, dead weeds sink to bottom and rots. Not good for water quality, but that's how it goes.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is at a low level again. Come on freeze and kill this grass.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole continues to be low. Ran the pontoon boat a bit today to keep the battery up, and mowed lots of aquatic weeds in front of the dock. Running the big motor at the dock while tied up blows lots of sediment out, maintaining some depth at the dock. Don't do that, and over the years, the boat would be sitting on mud.


----------



## Son

Overcast with hopes of rain, but it isn't looking good. I'll water things just to be safe. Lake Seminole remains low.


----------



## Son

Down to the dock today, lake Seminole remains low and the water looks murky. Not as clear as it usually is, probably because he water isn't moving much with it being so dry lately. Plus the air has been full of dust from farm harvesting. That dust settles on the waters surface at night with the dew. Eventually mixes in during the day if a breeze kicks up.


----------



## twtabb

Clear and low up the creek. Only saw a few air boats this weekend. Guess everyone is hunting in the woods.


----------



## Son

Seminole remains low, storm didn't do anything to recharge our swamps or ponds either. Cold is having an effect on the hydrilla, some is sinking. Need the water lower and a hard freeze to knock it down enough to help next summer.


----------



## Son

Low water continues in Lake Seminole. Hope it gets lower in time for the first freeze. Nothing short of several herds of hippos will do much to that hydrilla. A freeze with low water conditions will beat chemicals anytime. Specks are biting. For you northerners, that's crappie.


----------



## Son

The lake area had a good rain yesterday morning. And then it turned cold, 38 this morning in spots.


----------



## Bear10

I've seen a lot of boats in Bainbridge lately heading fishing, I assume they're spec fishing.


----------



## twtabb

All right we got some frezzing temps an fairly low water levels. Let see what this does to the hydrilla.


----------



## Son

I'm hoping the freeze knocks all the vegetation down. It sure got my plants and fruit trees. Didn't hurt my greens here at the lake, but burned my greens garden at the hunt camp in Miller Co. The Corp is suppose to on the lake repairing channel markers, replacing buoys and removing trees from channels. I haven't seen them out doing anything yet. Believe they were suppose to begin Dec 8th. Bet they were not out during the freeze.


----------



## Son

I have my boats out of the water for a clean up, and to install a new fish finder on the toon. First sign of spring, the pontoon will be first to go back in and be parked at the dock.


----------



## Son

Now it's time to think about fishing. Lets hope the freeze hammered the hydrilla and other aquatic weeds. I'll be fishing on Seminole weather permitting. I don't like to be on the water when it's cold, so it will be on nice blue bird days.


----------



## Son

Lake Seminole is up a bit today, Highest it's been in awhile. But still not at normal pool.


----------

